# Pheasant Call



## Fallguy

Has anyone ever tried one of those Pheasant Locator calls? I saw one in Scheels and was just wondering if they are worth anything. Supposedly they work to make roosters flush when they are holding by mimicing a flushing sound. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Dick Monson

Fall, I've never tried that one, but have tried both a hawk screamer to hold birds and a rooster call to locate birds. I'can't say that either one was a good investment, kind of like the mermaid lure in the bottom of the tackle box.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## djleye

I like my short reed pheasant call, much more versatile than the flute and really helps out when flagging and using the new bigfoot pheasant decoys!!! Much easier than storming the ditches for pheasants!! :wink:


----------



## DJRooster

No but...I had one a few years ago and it didn't work very good on pheasants but when you would let out a "cackle" with it when you were out walking with the guys it was funnier than heck to see them jump! They thought the "cock of cocks" was getting up at their feet! Mean but funny at their expense!!


----------



## Fallguy

Thanks for the advice. I bought one anyway because it was on sale. I am just going to try a wacky idea. I half a half-*** mounted pheasant that I am going to convert into a decoy for coyote hunting, and maybe incorporate that call into it. I doubt I will use the call for pheasants. This probably won't work well but I am going to try anyway. That's how you learn right?


----------



## get the net

I have one and use it when scouting new areas early in the morning. Most times a rooster will answer if he is around. Saves me a lot of walking for nothing here in MN, especially earlier in the season when there is no snow for tracks to be seen.

My son has actually coaxed a few birds out of the CRP and cattails in to the open. They went home with him.


----------



## sierra03

alot of times with a rabbit distress call for coyotes I could get the cocks stirred. Maybe I just need more practice making it sound like a dying rabbit. HA.. :-?


----------



## njsimonson

Fall guy...just make sure you go out coyote hunting well after pheasant season, otherwise your decoy may end up with a load of 4 shot in it


----------



## Bobm

I used to hunt pheasants with a bow in Wisconsin when I was a kid ( the county Milwaukee is in used to be bow only and was loaded with pheasants and you could shoot hens) and used one quite a bit, they are good locator call at daybreak. I was probably one of the few hunters those pheasants ever saw so they might of been a litle more gullible :lol: , but I got one or two every time I tried it.


----------

